# Kayak Charter business



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Looking for some feed back for my website for my new kayak charter business http://www.ebkfish.com/

I would like to thank everyone who gave me support to get this up and going. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## countryboy_ucf (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks great man! Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Brandon is going big now! Good luck! First really organized effort Ive seen in the area. Im glad to see someone who can actually catch fish starting something like that! Good work!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Very innovative idea!! I think it'll work awesome!! Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Brandonshobie (3/31/2010)*Looking for some feed back for my website for my new kayak charter business http://www.ebkfish.com/
> 
> I would like to thank everyone who gave me support to get this up and going. Thanks guys!!!


I would reccommend concetrating on some photography this season of any customers with smiles and try hard to get good pics of your trophies....once you release them there is nothing better than a great photo to help you remember the moment. Could spruce up the site too! Im gonna try to get better with pictures and photography too.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it looks good!! Good luck!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Been making a living from the internet since 1998 with my mailorder websites. 

Your site and setup is impressive. It is simple, direct and to the point. Your categories are perfect. Pictures tell the 1,000 words and the overall site says comon and sign up and do a charter. Hopefully you haveall your meta/head tags lined up for search engine performance. Far better to have them find you than having to give someone a card one at a time to find you. If you do key word advetising, I would target the deep south up to Atlanta area and other deep south cities. You can probably get $100 worth of free ads on google alone just looking for it on a search for "free key word advertising". Get that ball rolling and the butterflies out on the first few charters. 

You did very well launching your well kept secret. Funny how the last few days I was thinking again about kayak charters and wondering when someone was going to start doing it. 

As Pistachio Disguisey said often in the movie "The Master of Disguise"....."It just might work"


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Besides stealing my idea, it looks great. As Tex said, this has been lacking in the area. I hope business booms!


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

site looks great, great idea and best of luck.



i think your single person rate could be at least $50 higher and your additional person rate should be lower, with the third person even lower still, especially on 6 hour trips.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Great site, Great idea!


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

> *PBTH (3/31/2010)*Besides stealing my idea, it looks great. As Tex said, this has been lacking in the area. I hope business booms!


Well it's not a new idea people have been doing this around florida for awhile just not in this area and not on hobie kayaks. Thanks for the kind words Tex's!

It was not a fun time getting business lic, insuranceand etc. I would not want to do it all over again thats for sure.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I know Brandon, I just mean for this area. That's exactly what was holding me back, getting licensed. I truly hope it will be worth the effort, I think it will. You're offering something that no one else is, in a perfect area for it.


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon,



Website looks awesome. Not to busy and great photos. May want to consider adding a page with your latest fishing reports to add some additional interest and let people know what's biting. 



Good luck

Greg


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I really like the look of the website...Nicely done!:letsdrink


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Brandon, 

I think that youcame up with a good design of your website and will be a definite asset for you if you can get the tourists from the Deep South to it so they can see there is something exciting and different to do when they vacation in the Destin area this year. 

I am really excited for you and know you will do well! You are without a doubt one of the best kayak fishermen around andbegan kayak fishing here before most of us knew it existed. The fact that you are currently at the top spot in the national Kayak Wars tournament should show potential clients that not only are you skilled, but you are licenced in a prime location and you know where the hot spots are. (All of the current top 5 anglers in KW have fished in the area where you will be taking your clients!)

Now that I havetried aHobie, I can see that your kayaks will be a definite selling point for tourists because they are more stable and less work to get to the fish, among other advantages.I know that you have invested a lot of time and money towards a quality kayak fishing charter business, andI think we all want to see you sucessfully get lots of people hookedon thisgreat sport! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

lol, I think it was a good idea to show flat water in the background and not huge crashing waves. Your site is every bit as good as any other charter site I have seen.


----------



## Skipjackrick (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks Great Brandon!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Brandon,



Very nice. I will definitely recommend you the next time someone asks me about fishing charters in the area.



Good luck,

Alex


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have been visiting this site and reading the posts for a year now and want to get into kayak fishing. I am also interested in purchasing a Hobie Kayak. I have been reluctant to invest the money and find that I may not enjoy fishing from a kayak. Therefore this charter business will provide me the opportunity to try kayak fishing from a Hobie at a reasonable cost.. I will be contacting you to go out within the next month.



Good Luck


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

I am new to kayak fishing and think your site is great. 

Will you offer an option of bringing your own gear (kayak, rods, ...) and show/teach the basics of kayak fishing?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

One thing I didn't see in you other post or websight was that you had a US Coast Guard Passenger for hire license. I might have missed it somewhere but if you have one I would suggest posting that fact it would help your business.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice Brandon, I know it's been a bit since we discussed the idea. It will definatelly be a good money maker. You should think about getting Hobie to foot some of the cost's. Your pretty much promoting them for free. I bet they would endorse you, why dont you give it a shot.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

> *Yaksquatch (4/2/2010)*Brandon,
> 
> Very nice. I will definitely recommend you the next time someone asks me about fishing charters in the area.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex! See you at the GCKFA Tournament.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm curious, what will you be using to transport your boats? Just interested in your rig setup. Also, when will you officially open for business, in case someone asks?


----------



## coomz (Jul 10, 2008)

you should think about renting hobies as well


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

> *PBTH (4/4/2010)*I'm curious, what will you be using to transport your boats? Just interested in your rig setup. Also, when will you officially open for business, in case someone asks?


To transport my kayaks I have a all aluminum trailex kayak trailer. This has been a awesome trailer and I would recommend it to anyone










I am open for business right now I have everything but a credit card machine which I should have shortly.


----------



## fsubrian850 (Apr 7, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## upthecreek (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone interested Brandon is for real, 

I will admit I do a little fishing every now and then but I had never fished for Snapper from a kayak and hadn't fished the methods that I fished with Brandon but we hooked up online and via the phone and he invited me over to be his guinea pig for a trial run a month or so ago. Got a break in my schedule and went over and had a great time. We caught Snapper off the beach in clean calm green water and when it got rough, then we also tore up some nice Reds inshore. He has one heck of a system loading and unloading yaks and has one every size for anyone. And Yes we Snapper fished out of his Hobie tandem in some rough rough water and it handled it like a champ. Don't fall for the do you want to see how easy it pulls from the beach to the parking lot with these cool beach wheels routine though. He makes it look easy!! I had a great time and caught some nice quality fish. He's also been in the area a while and got some great resteraunts on his radar scope. I never knew Destin had so much to offer. 

Chappy </p>


----------

